# Survey...



## uzma (Oct 8, 2007)

hello everyone.... hope everyone is doing fine.

i have been a member of this forum for quite a long time but never posted anything....
i just joined an undergrad program in psychology ...it seems quite interesting ..hope i do good in it...for that i need you guys' help...

actually our teachers have asked us to think of a survey topic which we will conduct in the next month...as new to this field i will be in need of some ideas about deciding the topic which could catch my teachers attention...

thanks,
uzma


----------



## HA (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: survey...!!!!*

:wave: Welcome to posting, Uzma.

What ideas have you come up with so far?


----------



## uzma (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Survey...!!!!*

hmmm the topic which i have in my mind is 
less generation gap is better for the development of the youth....!mainly its abt the generation gap!!!

but i am bit confused abt how to use this topic in my survey...??

Any ideas...!!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 10, 2007)

Do you mean the generation gap between young people and their parents? i.e., how they have been affected by age or attitudes of their parents growing up?


----------



## uzma (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah exactly....!!!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 11, 2007)

Okay. Then you first need to gather some non-identifying information from your respondents before asking the main questions:

1. current age of subject
2. gender (male or female) of subject
3. marital status of subject: married, common law, separated/divorced, in a relartionship, single
3. current age (or best guess) of father
4. current age (or best guess) of mother


This will allow you to later divide subjects into groups based on the age difference between them and their parents - and to examine which gap is the most important, mother or father. You'll also be able to look at whether this affects current relationship status, and whether males and females are differentially affected.

Then you proceed to ask whatever other questions interest you wish, e.g.


are you comfortable talking to (or how easy is it to talk to - use a five popint scale) your mother about personal issues that are important to you? 
 --- to your father? 
do you consider your mother a friend? 
 --- your father? 
does your mother share similar interests with you? 
 --- your father?
do you like to do things, go places with your mother?
--- your father?
etc.

I would suggest you ask the questions separately for father versus mother initially. They can always be combined for analysis if you don't find any differences there.


----------



## uzma (Oct 12, 2007)

*Thank- you *very much... 
i am really glad that i joined this forum...

                cheers...!!!


----------

